# mini mac 35 bar oil going into the cylinder?Parts list or info?



## rugerman (May 4, 2012)

I have a 76 minimac 35(Manual oiler) that suddenly the bar oil is filling up the cylinder, or at least oil is being sucked into it, while at rest? I tore the machine apart and found that the manual oiler actually has what looks like an outo oiler? with a passage that goes to the cylinder. Now I don't know why oil is going that way or even how that thing works.

I friend told me that this was a place where he had seen some good knowledge on these saw.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If oil is getting into the crankcase, then you have an automatic oil pump. Even saw's that had automatic oil pumps had a manual pump as well. The auto oiler looks like a black cylinder that's held on with a spring clip to the crankcase behind the oil/fuel tank. Inside is a plunger that is operated by crankcase pulses. Wear can occur in the little cylinder that the plunger moves in and oil can seep past. Any oil that leaks out the cylinder of the pump will make it's way into the crankcase.

The fix would be to replace the pump, but it's unlikely that you can find one. It will still work alright and should not be a problem to continue to use it the way it is. The only thing is you will have to drain the bar oil out when you are finished using it or it will leak out into the engine crankcase while stored.

Mini Mac saws that had only the manual oiler pump, were not vented to the crankcase, so bar oil could never get in the engine if the saw only had a manual type pump.


----------

